# Just waxed, some new rooftop photos



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Finally quit raining here for a few days so I got the car waxed and looking good. Here's a couple I snapped on the car park roof along with some others on the waterfront in the neighborhood.


----------



## jnejman (Aug 17, 2004)

*looks good*

that looks good.
What kind of suspension do you have?


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

jnejman said:


> that looks good.
> What kind of suspension do you have?


Stock sport package.


----------



## King (Sep 29, 2004)

TXE39 said:


> Finally quit raining here for a few days so I got the car waxed and looking good. Here's a couple I snapped on the car park roof along with some others on the waterfront in the neighborhood.


Niiiceee! Love those wheels. That's exactly what I am looking for. Those look like the machined finish replicas. Can I ask where you bought them? Also it looks like the staggered setup...what size are the front & rear tires? Thanks.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks!  I bought them at The Wheel Exchange and they are 18x8 on the front and 18x9.5 in the rear.


----------

